# Can you tell who the baby looks like from ultrasound?



## Peachthief (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi everyone,

At our 28 week ultrasound, DH said the baby looks like him. I said that lots of babies have chubby cheeks and no chin, so he shouldn't get too excited.  We had another ultrasound today- 31 weeks- and I have to admit, I do seem to see a resemblance. Are we reading too much into those fuzzy pictures, or can one reliably determine a similarity at this point?

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Yeah, I think you are reading too much into things.







Sorry. It's probably just all of the excitement. Part of the cool mystery is waiting to see.


----------



## JD5351 (Sep 13, 2008)

This kid totally has my Sweetie's chin and mouth.

http://i499.photobucket.com/albums/r...0113091225.jpg

I don't think it's my imagination, as everyone we know who's looked at the picture says the same thing.







:


----------



## mdcanon8765309 (Jan 8, 2003)

I could tell with my DS's u/s pic that he had my mouth. He had his lips puckered up in a profile shot and they looked just like mine... Guess what? He hatched having lips just like mine.









I could tell his feet were like mine from an u/s pic, too. Long, slender, longer second toe...


----------



## serenekitten (Nov 20, 2008)

With the plain ol' ultrasound, I can't tell. They gave me one 3D picture, and I've actually studied it to try and figure out who the Nudger looks like.







I'm still not positive. We'll see when he gets here!


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Yes and no....DD's poor nose in her u/s pic worried me for weeks. DH has a good manly nose...it would be terrible on a girl lol.

Anyways, she came out w/ a beautiful nose. I guess the bony structure is DH's, but somehow God had mercy on her and covered it w/ cute cartilage??

Her head was just like DH's and that's how she came out too, trust me I know


----------



## MamaBear21107 (Jan 20, 2008)

One ultrasound pic at the end of my pregnancy looks EXACTLY like how my dd looked at birth!


----------



## DivineMrsM (Dec 19, 2008)

my son looked and still looks like his ultrasound pic!!


----------



## mom-to-jj (Sep 8, 2008)

I had a 3D ultrasound at 36 weeks. I left the doctor's office almost in tears because of how violently ugly my baby was. My husband refused to let me show the picture to anyone.

And guess what? Four weeks later, I delivered an absolutely *gorgeous* baby







, so beautiful that to this day there has never been a moment that I saw the same child as was in the ultrasound picture.

I don't put one ounce of stock in them anymore!!


----------



## Lovinmum (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, with my DS "I" could tell he looked just like my DH after our 20w scan but nobody else saw it. The moment his head was delievered though every one kept saying how much he resembled his daddy. They are still spitting images of each other.


----------



## GoodNamesGone (Apr 24, 2009)

We have 2 3D shots of our LO who is due in July. From pic 1 I think she is going to have my mouth- she was frowning, but the shape seemed to be there to me.

After pic 2, I'm not 100% sure. Seems from the other poster's responses it's a 50/50 thing. I say have fun guessing from the US, but don't get your hopes up too high.


----------



## Astrogirl (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes! My first daughter has a very round face like her dad, and we could see that in the ultrasound. My 2nd daughter had a narrow face with a distinct chin just like mine.

Here's DD2's ultrasound

http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l3...ultrasound.jpg

and this is me with DD2, 3 mins after she was born

http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l3...g?t=1241507265

Of course, this is all in hindsight. We made these observations during the ultrasounds, but we didn't really put a lot of stock into it, knowing how much they can change and evolve as they grow.


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

I could tell


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama* 
Yeah, I think you are reading too much into things.







Sorry. It's probably just all of the excitement. Part of the cool mystery is waiting to see.









yeah, u/s always look like little aliens to me. Unless it's a 3D/4D u/s then I wouldn't be able to differentiate from things. I can recognize the face, spine, heart and limbs are but hard to see what everything else is.

I'm hoping at our u/s I see a little bit of DH on there.







Hoping for a boy.


----------



## alicewyf (Apr 24, 2008)

I am so curious to see if this is true. I keep telling DH that the baby has his head shape, b/c the baby's head is just shaped like his! I think the baby also has my long thin arms. We'll see when it comes out!


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

I had u/s about 3 days before Natalie's birth and YUP she had daddy's face in the u/s and when she came out. The lips were especially eerie because she was making this face in the u/s that he makes unconsciously when he's agitated. She still makes that face LOL


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

my daughter looked just like my then 2yo son in her 3d ultrasound. she also looked like she belonged in the misfits. my answer is yes and no kind of maybe


----------



## dosergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

we have the 3d pic and both dp and i think "she" looks like me (we don't know the sex. I can definitely see myself in there. which is weird.

guess we have to wait til baby arrives to find out if that is true.


----------



## Peachthief (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for your responses! Our ultrasound was a regular 2D, but was clearer than some of the ones posted here with some good profile shots. Whoever she looks like is just fine with me- I've been kind of thinking she would probably look like him because his facial structure seems to be really prepotent- everyone in a particular line in his family seems to inherit it. We also have very different facial structures- he has no chin and a high forehead and round cheeks; I have a large square chin, fairly prominent cheekbones and a lower forehead. Hey, as long as she doesn't have my huge head, I'm fine with anything. 

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

sarah, your baby will be extraordinarily beautiful!


----------



## zuzunel09 (Mar 19, 2009)

It's too hard to tell; our baby looks like an alien. He's very squirmy though and doesn't take a good headshot most of the time. I would say it's going to be awhile till a baby's true features show up. Like, a couple of months after birth.


----------

